# Coyote or fox calling



## kemble1982 (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone have any luck calling coyotes or fox in Northeastern Ohio?

Buying a call and could use some advice from anyone who calls them in regularly.


----------



## put-put (Sep 3, 2004)

We have been calling for a couple of years now. Wouldn't say we have it down pat just yet but have taken 10 in the past 2 yrs. 4 in 06, and 6 lastyear, we have missed around 5-6 as well. We are in NW ohio. We usually start in Jan. and go to March. My one buddy has a tape that has worked and other buddy bought the one from cabelas that u push what seq. u want. It seems like with the one we can choose the social and the rabbit in distress seems to work the best, but not sure if luck or skill
Here are some of the things we have wrote down after a successful calling.
1. Start with very low sound and gradually get louder.
2. Try to position a shooter between where u believe they will come from and the call(play the wind)....This has been KEY!
3. Only call for about 5-10 minutes (all of our kills and yotes that responded that we missed or they busted us have been very quick in the calling sequence)
4. Only call an area once a week if that often 
5. We have had better luck on windy nights than calm. Again use wind to your advantage
6. Be patient!!! It took us a while before we ever got one to come in, but when we fianlly did how exciting!!!
7. One trick also if more than 1 is coming and u shoot at one stay put if u shoot the female because the male will hang around. He may even come back to check on her. So as soon as we hear a shot we shut call off and wait 5 minutes or so. We took 2 doubles lastyear and that was the case. Shot the female male ran off about 50 yds and then went right the the female to check her and got him.

Hope this helps by no means are we experts and we have learned from some mistakes. But the key is to have FUN! Good Luck


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I tried it once last year had one of those Cabela calls. Set it up on a pipe line on a side of a big hill w/10x12x2 wood w/door stop spring, a 44 teddy bear from k-mart and a fishing line. I was 100' back and all I had was a hawk checking it out. pretty cool thou. Oh yea, be sure NOT to move, get ready when you see them coming in weapon cocked and all ready to go.


----------

